# Frage zur WLAN Verbindung



## Viech (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Ich möchte mit meinem Notebook ohne Kabel zu einem bestehenden Netzwerk verbinden.  Ich hab von WLANs fast keine Ahnung und komme im Moment nicht so richtig klar damit, ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung.
Ich habe einen Router und Acces Point von Netgear, den RP614 (Router) und ME102 (AP). Ich kann vom PC den AP anpingen und vom Notebook aus kann ich ihn auch per USB konfigurieren, aber ich kann keine drahtlose Verbindung herstellen. Ich habe auf dem Notebook die Software "Intersil Prism Wireless LAN". Das Programm scannt auf dem richtigen Kanal, aber es findet den AP einfach nicht. Ich hab auch die ESSID Broadcast Funktion eingeschaltet, aber auch damit kann Prism ihn nicht finden. Windows kann den AP zwar "sehen" aber wenn ich auf Verbinden klicke passiert nichts.

Ich bin auch noch recht neu auf dem Gebiet, ist mein erstes WLAN. Ich würde mich über jede Antwort freuen. (Hoffentlich reichen die Angaben)


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Dezember 2003)

Auch wenn's eigentlich nicht GANZ das thema trifft, aber naja, die leute haben's echt drauf.. frag da einfach mal:

http://www.wardriving-forum.de

bye


----------



## Sinac (24. Dezember 2003)

Kann es sein das die WLAN Karte auf "add hock" eingestellt ist und nicht auf "infrasrtucture"? Wenn du einen Access Point nutzt ist infrastructure sinnvoller *g*
Ansonsten halt Channel und SSID überprüfen, erstmal zum testen verschlüsselung ausmachen, Firewalls ausmachen etc.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Viech (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Kann es sein das die WLAN Karte auf "add hock" eingestellt ist und nicht auf "infrasrtucture"? Wenn du einen Access Point nutzt ist infrastructure sinnvoller *g*
> Ansonsten halt Channel und SSID überprüfen, erstmal zum testen verschlüsselung ausmachen, Firewalls ausmachen etc.
> 
> ...




Ich hab infrastructure eingestellt, Channel und ESSID stimmen auch überein. Verschlüsselung hab ich aus gemacht, Firewall ist auch nicht an, aber ich krieg einfach keine Verbindung hin  
Sicher mach ich irgendwas banales falsch und komm nicht drauf...


----------

